# IPv6 at Home?



## robbyhicks (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone here getting IPv6 at home? Cox home and business here in OC doesn't support it yet, but they plan to have it rolled out this year.


----------



## clarity (Mar 6, 2015)

I have it with U-verse. Speeds aren't that great, but they are dependable.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 6, 2015)

IPv6 is much much better than IPv4 over Comcast.


----------



## drmike (Mar 6, 2015)

Time for an HE IPv6 tunnel perhaps?  On my luxury to do list.

Time Warner at least here doesn't offer such natively.  If I tried asking support, I'd probably need to get a foreign translator to aid me.  So I am left behind on the digital dirt path.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Mar 6, 2015)

I have native IPv6 via TWC, when it's behaving properly.


----------



## Kalam (Mar 6, 2015)

Native IPv6 with Comcast, one of the only things they've done correctly. Routing and speed are generally better too, probably because fewer people use it.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope, no IPv6 here. I've emailed my ISP to inquire as it appears they actually have an IPv6 range assigned to them but nothing is live.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 6, 2015)

Kalam said:


> Native IPv6 with Comcast, one of the only things they've done correctly. Routing and speed are generally better too, probably because fewer people use it.


If you do a traceroute over IPv6 with Comcast they hand it off to Level3 within a few hops and Level3 actually routes correctly compared to Comcast's network which is why it works better.


----------



## trewq (Mar 7, 2015)

I have it native here in Australia with a /56. Have had it for many many years now.


----------



## notFound (Mar 7, 2015)

Still no-where near to getting it with Virgin Media. I don't think they even have plans for "soon", at least on the consumer side. OpenVPN is setup to route IPv6 over IPv4 on my VPN, so yeah, not a big issue.


----------



## Hassan (Mar 7, 2015)

#comcastfam


----------



## zed (Mar 7, 2015)

twc supposedly has native v6 available, but honestly my he.net tunnel is probably more reliable anyway. it's definitely more configurable than anything from my isp will be.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 8, 2015)

Setup a IPv6 Tunnel via HE.  Added about 100 ms more to Google, in addition I got Google Japan geo-location.  Got rid of it.

I want to use IPv6 as a fallback, not as the primary.  However, since that can't be done at the router-side (and by that I mean my home router side), I got rid of it and now am stuck with IPv4 again.

No worry though, I use IPv6 on my VPSes and servers for certain networking purposes.


----------



## drmike (Mar 8, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Setup a IPv6 Tunnel via HE.  Added about 100 ms more to Google, in addition I got Google Japan geo-location.  Got rid of it.
> 
> I want to use IPv6 as a fallback, not as the primary.  However, since that can't be done at the router-side (and by that I mean my home router side), I got rid of it and now am stuck with IPv4 again.
> 
> No worry though, I use IPv6 on my VPSes and servers for certain networking purposes.


There is a one line configuration adjustment you can make in gai.conf to give IPv4 precedence over IPv6 in a dual stacked network configuration, see: http://www.buntschu.ch/blog/?p=493

TL;DR is edit gai.conf to uncomment this line:

#precedence ::ffff:0:0/96 100

Uncomment it and save and presto it should work.   I know because I was dealing with apt-get failings on a dual stack VPS and just did this a week ago


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 8, 2015)

drmike said:


> There is a one line configuration adjustment you can make in gai.conf to give IPv4 precedence over IPv6 in a dual stacked network configuration, see: http://www.buntschu.ch/blog/?p=493
> 
> TL;DR is edit gai.conf to uncomment this line:
> 
> ...


Yeah it'd be nice if this was a linux router.  It was a dd-wrt router that just was infuriating for me to configure.


----------

